# Sleet in Massachusetts!



## skiing is life (Oct 1, 2008)

ok bear with me here:wink:

At school today during sports, An intimidating cloud rolled in and before we knew it, half frozen slushy stuff was falling from the sky. I dont know wether to call it soft hail or sleet but it was definately partially frozen. It was also in the mid fourties at the time.

Anyway im pretty exited because this is the first frozen precipitaion ive seen since mid april.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2008)

FP is good!


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

Rad. Crystalline precip sighting. Sweet!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2008)

That effing rules!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 2, 2008)

skiing is life said:


> ok bear with me here:wink:
> 
> At school today during sports, An intimidating cloud rolled in and before we knew it, half frozen slushy stuff was falling from the sky. I dont know wether to call it soft hail or sleet but it was definately partially frozen. It was also in the mid fourties at the time.
> 
> Anyway im pretty exited because this is the first frozen precipitaion ive seen since mid april.



Awesome 

Where in MA?

-w


----------



## skiing is life (Oct 2, 2008)

it was in Deerfield MA


----------



## billski (Oct 3, 2008)

doesn't sleet trump frost?


----------

